# 2017/2018 PFF Hunting Contest Official Kill Log



## 192

From Delta Dooler's original post 

It's that time again boys, same rules as last year. We'll iron out the details over the next couple weeks, you got till Oct . 10 to "sign up". Just post "I'm in" below, and we will compile a list of entrants, on Oct 11th, teams will be announced. 


Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules 

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. Will use a random order generator to generate teams.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine. 


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts 
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Contest will run from legal shooting light 21 OCTOBER through last Day of Late Muzzleloader season in zone D. 

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL. 

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......



GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!! 


Here are the teams.
Team 1
Tracker10
IIIIIIII
LETTHEAIROUT 
Team 2
ESPO
FLOORMAN1
Linkovich
Team 3
Delta dooler 
Jaster
Blackwater bounty
Team 4
Jgraham154 
Achim2
Grouper22
Team 5
Mikeh
Rubicrawler
Pcola4jr 
Team 6
Jcoss15 
Skullmount1988
Cainpole 
Team 7
Backwoods11
Outside9
Simonj31
Team 8
Cpd67
Scotti
Croaker killer
Team 9
Dajowi
Jreleeg
Team stuckem 
Team 10
John b
Billy b
Hound dog
Team 11
Zgobbler5
Jvalhenson
Kennyw
Team 12
Motoxracer8
Mr fish
Broadheadstiffshaft 
Team 13
Fishboy
Skiny watr 
Joebuck
Team 14
Fink
Damnifino3
Imfomopar
Team 15
brandonspc2
Tightline
SICF
Team 16
Deersniper270
Chasing tail
Sequoia
Team 17
TheMasterBaiter
Ho5tile1
Virgil


----------



## Kennyw523

Team 11


----------



## llllllllll

Team #1
Spike buck










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 10

5 point and doe from day 1 and day 2.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scotti

Team 8


----------



## 192

Cool turtle shell too!


----------



## scotti

Shot fired


----------



## scotti

Team 8


----------



## Croakerkiller

Seven point down


----------



## skullmount1988

Here my 7 pts with hand signal.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi

Arrow hath been slung...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi

Team #9

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Let's keep the posts in this thread strictly limited to shots fired and kill posts, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Team #1
Shot a hog about15 mins ago, fixin to jack down and check him out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Team #1
21 yard blood trail......the end..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Posting for brandonspc 
Team 15









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 16... She gone!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Probably should add the first one that I posted in the day 2 chronicles.


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Team 8 5point


----------



## Achim2

Swack... stay tuned ... getting down now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

10pt 
Team #4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Shots and scoring pictures only, you too DD. Quit whiffin shots.


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 11 doe deer


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi

Shot fired

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi

Team 9

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dajowi

Shots fired !!! I'll be hanging in the tree for a few as i hear a few more in the creek....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

like espo asked last year if yall would please put your team number in your kill post to make it easier/quicker to add up points vs having to go search for each name in the team list.


----------



## dajowi

Team #9









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Shot fired

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

llllllllll said:


> Shot fired
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

I took a pic but it didn't upload phone got wet to be continued


----------



## John B.

Posting for KennyW, team 11
Illinois slickhead 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

IIIIIIIIII










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

IIIIIIIII TEAM1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Stuck a nanny with my bow in Indiana and never found her, so I guess that points off for team 2...sorry fellas


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Team 8


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Arrow has been launched


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

team 12 9pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Team 8 10 point


----------



## Achim2

Team #4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Shot fired. Doe down


----------



## Sequoiha

Shot fired 0700, doe down for team 16


----------



## delta dooler




----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 doe and 8 point. Just got enough signal to post. Doe shot at 1:30 buck at 3:30


----------



## skullmount1988

2 does for team 6.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Shot fired, doe down


----------



## jgraham154

Team 4
https://m.imgur.com/a/QuFNQ


----------



## HO5TILE1

Blackwater double we on the board finally team 17


----------



## CPD67

do you ever work Scotti of team 8 ?


----------



## scotti

As lest as possible


----------



## fishboy

Team 13 
On the board with my first deer. Covington county rifle doe. Note to self, don't gut shoot a deer, hell of a track job.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

*He gone!*

Team 3 coyote down.


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 11 busted up 6 point


----------



## jvalhenson

Another 6er for team 11. Still small. Saw a big un in cutover but no shot.....yet.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Some more points for team 15. "Southern" 7pt lol Well main frame 6 with the "hang a ring" on a brow tine. Didn't post it earlier due to the ole lady was rushing me for Thanksgiving. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 8
8 point down


----------



## sureicanfish

Team 15 hog









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

2 more does team 6








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Shot fired.... She's down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 10









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhite08

*Team 12*

Team 12 doe


----------



## Simonj31

Team 7 Hog


----------



## jaster

Team 3









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Mr Fish sends...not enough signal to post on the forum...


----------



## skullmount1988

Team 6 
150lb 8pt
12 points
Sorry forgot about hand signal but he's in the freezer. I did get a pic of the measurements tho with my name from the check station









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Team 12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Team 15...no hand signal, count it or don't but I got snack sticks!!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67

Team 8 , 6 point


----------



## Linkovich

Shot fired


----------



## Linkovich

Milker. Team 2


----------



## delta dooler

Big milker, team 3


----------



## delta dooler

Doe team 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

Team 7, I think.












Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiCrawler

Team 5.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## chasing tail

Team 16
5pts


----------



## skullmount1988

Team 6
10 points









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Posting for Brandonspc2, team 15










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

forgot tosignal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Team Fairpoint



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker10

*Team 1*

Team one doe.


----------



## billyb

Team 10--Doe killed by billyb


----------



## CPD67

Team 8 - 8 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67

Sorry about the no hand signal...it’s been a long roughy morning for this old man









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67

ready to do it again tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcola4jr

Forgot the hand signal and delay of game but figured I'd still post the doe I killed yesterday evening for team 5 so people can know I'm alive and actually do deer hunt lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Team8. 8 point


----------



## jgraham154

Team 4
Doe
Jgraham154
http://s13.postimg.org/4kk1uy89j/IMG_5444.jpg


----------



## Kennyw523

Team 11 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 national forest nanny


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 11 public ground 8 point


----------



## skullmount1988

Team 6 10points
3pt









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31

Team 7


----------



## Pcola4jr

Team 5 two hogs both sows










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

*Team 3*

Found this Blackwater scrub yesterday morning.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Shot fired doe down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Doe down team 12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67

Team 8 - 8 points
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Team 12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha

Buck down, 5 pointer for team 16, dang it was cold this morning.


----------



## Achim2

Shot fired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Doe Team #4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb

Killed this buck on 1/3/2018 and am sure I posted it, but for some reason it is not showing up so I am doing it again.


----------



## Try'n Hard

billyb said:


> Killed this buck on 1/3/2018 and am sure I posted it, but for some reason it is not showing up so I am doing it again.




I know this for reports only but before this gets deleted tell me what that is in the second pic? I know it’s a horn and a tape but I don’t get it


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> I know this for reports only but before this gets deleted tell me what that is in the second pic? I know it’s a horn and a tape but I don’t get it


Showing main beam length since it's in the "hmm I dunno" zone, visually:thumbsup:. Good to go buck


----------



## billyb

The buck had 4 points, but his main beam measured over 10". I understood that you had to post a picture with measurements. Using a seamstress ruler he was actually 12"+ because the metal ruler wouldn't bend smoothly. Am I correct in my thinking?


----------



## lettheairout

billyb said:


> The buck had 4 points, but his main beam measured over 10". I understood that you had to post a picture with measurements. Using a seamstress ruler he was actually 12"+ because the metal ruler wouldn't bend smoothly. Am I correct in my thinking?


Yup. I use a seamstress tape also. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Try'n Hard

billyb said:


> The buck had 4 points, but his main beam measured over 10". I understood that you had to post a picture with measurements. Using a seamstress ruler he was actually 12"+ because the metal ruler wouldn't bend smoothly. Am I correct in my thinking?




Ok yes. I think the big leaf was drawing my gaze. Good job


----------



## tracker10

Team 1 9 point


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

What's the teams scores?


----------



## John B.

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> What's the teams scores?


Idk... add em up at the end of the season.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 8 7 point down


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

*Team 3*

5 Point and a coyote.


----------



## Linkovich

1/15 BW double. 6 point and basket 8. Team 2


----------



## zgobbler5

1-15 8 pt
Baldwin County, Alabama
Team 11











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

team 11 10 point. Forgot hand signal but he is in the freezer I will do a signal pic later and add it. full story in its own thread


----------



## delta dooler

“Meaty 5 pt” lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Team6 10 points









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Shot fired at 5:36. DRT yote at 230yds. Team 2


----------



## RubiCrawler

Team 5. 8pt. #OldCrowin'









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

#Oldcrowin Mississippi chapter killers # 6pt 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 6 point


----------



## zgobbler5

Team 11 
8 pt Baldwin County










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

8 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Team #4 
8pt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightline

*Representing Team 15*

Team 15
20180120_102508[1].jpg


----------



## Tightline

*Forgot the sign*

20180121_142134[1].jpg


----------



## John B.

Team 10 8 point









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Team #1 8 point

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Team #1 8 point.








Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Sorry for the double post, please delete one.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

Team #7

8 point









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 10, 6 point









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 BW mercy killing


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Button buck thought it was a Doe smh


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Burned a friend BW doe tag today. Doe was shot at 335 yards and here is a recovered winchester XP bullet. Sorry no hand signal the ole lady was being a shit and trying to go grocery shopping.:thumbdown::thumbdown:
If validity of kill needs to be verified bigbulls (kerry) was there.


----------



## scotti

Team 8, 8point
Killed him at 8:00 this morning in munson didn't have services till now


----------



## scotti

Team 8


----------



## Pcola4jr

Team 5. Cull 4pt











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightline

*6 1/2 Pt*

Team 15
2018020320180205_095815.jpg_074251.jpg


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 8 seven point


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 8 7 point down


----------



## Awhite08

*Team 12 8 point*

Team 12 8 point


----------



## scotti

Shot fired team 8


----------



## scotti

Team 8 little pig not big but he will be good on the grill


----------



## fishboy

I think it's team 13- haven't shot since thanksgiving. 
Little boar hog
Hope this hand signal counts- the other pics are just me and the pig


----------



## John B.

Ok boys... this is the official count, to the best of my ability, with posts on this thread. Holy crap we killed some critters this year...

Team 8 wins it, with 153 points
Team 3 comes in second, 87 points
Team 11, rounds out the top three with 80 points

Here's the final count.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

Congrats team 8! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Congrats team 8..... 

I had a team full of berry pickers, No killin suckers on team 3!! Lol


----------



## John B.

delta dooler said:


> Congrats team 8.....
> 
> I had a team full of berry pickers, No killin suckers on team 3!! Lol


Blackwater bounty normally kills him a few good bucks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> Blackwater bounty normally kills him a few good bucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He let everything walk this season. He gonna slay them this year

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## MrFish

I shoulda blasted some of them fall birds that kept walking in front of me. 10 points for a stupid fall turkey......smdh


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Just a few small ones this year. The berries were good though. :thumbup:

We'll be back for another picking next year.
https://youtu.be/iV3moy7Ykjw


----------



## skullmount1988

delta dooler said:


> Congrats team 8.....
> 
> I had a team full of berry pickers, No killin suckers on team 3!! Lol


I didn't have any killers on my team either. If I would have posted all my kills I would have taken second by myself


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> I didn't have any killers on my team either. If I would have posted all my kills I would have taken second by myself




But you didn’t... so you lost...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> But you didn’t... so you lost...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would have lost anyway. If you ain't 1st your last duhhhh!!


----------



## CPD67

*Winners Team 8*

Well guys my first time in this friendly event and i got paired up with two really good hunters , Scotti and Croaker Killer both had a great season and i filled my freezer once again with some good solid mature deer . I let more legal florida and Alabama deer walk this year than i have ever in my lifetime of hunting . 
The older i get the more i realize how much i enjoy just watching wild animals in there habitat ... it's not all about shooting everything that cross's one's path .


----------



## jcoss15

skullmount1988 said:


> Would have lost anyway. If you ain't 1st your last duhhhh!!


 Sorry man, I sucked this year.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Next year we should run it from September 1st to February so anyone traveling out of state for the early hunts can add their kills. Elk counts double right? lol


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Well I just checked the contest, congrats to the winners, and to all us losers better luck next time, hope we get to do this thing again this coming season, I enjoyed it and will be lookin forward to the up coming huntn season...oh and I want my huntn buddy wife on my team next time, she kills the hell outta some deer lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Next year we should run it from September 1st to February so anyone traveling out of state for the early hunts can add their kills. Elk counts double right? lol


Yeah but if you bomb out, -50....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

delta dooler said:


> Congrats team 8.....
> 
> I had a team full of berry pickers, No killin suckers on team 3!! Lol


Hard to compete with the winning team this year, DZAM


----------



## Croakerkiller

2 Years in a row on the winning team how lucky can u get!!!!! Had a great team 2 years in a row!!


----------



## delta dooler

Croakerkiller said:


> Had a great team 2 years in a row!!


Bla, bla, bla......


----------



## Croakerkiller

Maybe this year we will get the prize packages


----------



## CPD67

Hater's gonna hate lol


----------



## billyb

This is my first year participating so I have a few questions. Does the contest run through spring turkey season? If not do we get together to award prizes?


----------

